# Azoo Flexi Mini



## Waddy (16 Feb 2016)

Thinking about purchasing a Flexi mini scape set next week. Just wondering what people's opinions are of the light fixture. From what I've read it seems to be impressive.... However is it too powerful for the tank provided with it? ( 15 litres ) also will it suffer the same problem that my Kessil A160 suffers from? which is failing to bring out the reds in my plants. 

-Tom


----------



## George Farmer (17 Feb 2016)

I have one of these and it's one of the most impressive little set-ups I've ever run. The PAR is about 50 at the substrate, so plenty for any plants.

I inject CO2 24/7 using Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser at 1 bubble every 3 seconds. Tropica Soil (3 litres powder), Tropica Specialised at 1 pump per day and change 75% water every 3 days. 

All plants are cast-offs from other 'scapes. There's about 15 species in there - all fine textured stuff to suit the small size. 

The 'scape is about 3 weeks in this photo.

I'll be taking this to the UKAPS Aquascaping Experience. www.ukaps.org/ae


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi George, Looking forward to seeing this little gem at the event


----------



## Waddy (17 Feb 2016)

Wow!! Looks awesome, I will be at the event so I'll get to see it first hand! How does it compare to an aquasky lighting system?? 

-Tom


----------



## Kezzab (17 Feb 2016)

I have this set up too. This is about 3 weeks old too. First hi tech tank, seems to be going ok so far.

George - how long are you running the lights for on yours?

Not very good pic from my phone...


----------



## Waddy (17 Feb 2016)

Also what filter are you using guys??


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2016)

Used the flexi mini over my mini m http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/minimal-thread-closed.37539/
I found it plenty bright enough as you can see by the algae posts in the journal


----------



## Kezzab (17 Feb 2016)

Waddy - i'm using a small, cheap, internal filter, filled with foam and using a spray bar. It's a little noisy, and i'd prefer an external (but the tank is sat on a deep window shelf so nowhere to put on really). It creates quite a lot of flow.


----------



## EvitaL (25 Feb 2016)

Sorry to jump in with my own question, but what would you guys think of 2 x Flexi mini leds over a 54L (60cm x 30cm x 30cm) tank? Would it be an overkill? Currently I have a Dennerle 24W Scapers light, but have been thinking of upgrading. I am using pressurized CO2 via sodastream cylinder and add daily 2ml of EasyCarbo and 1ml of Tropica Specialized fertilizer and 1ml of Aqua Rebel Micro Basic on alternate days.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Feb 2016)

I would dearly like to own that tank and light, they have it on display at the nearest Fishkeeper Scotland to me; couldn't justify it though; I have enough to work on lol. 

It looks superb though, the one I seen had a mini internal, that looked very smart and not out of place.


----------



## Staticrzr (21 Mar 2016)

i also have the same question as EvitaL.
Can 2 of these flexi mini led work on a 60 x 30 x 36 tank ?
Is there any better sollution for the price ?


----------



## McCarthy (12 Jun 2017)

George Farmer said:


> I have one of these and it's one of the most impressive little set-ups I've ever run. The PAR is about 50 at the substrate, so plenty for any plants.
> 
> I inject CO2 24/7 using Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser at 1 bubble every 3 seconds. Tropica Soil (3 litres powder), Tropica Specialised at 1 pump per day and change 75% water every 3 days.
> 
> ...




Is this tank still around? How long did it last? Did you run into any issues?


----------



## Kezzab (12 Jun 2017)

I'm still running mine. It's still really good!


----------



## Cor (13 Jun 2017)

EvitaL said:


> Sorry to jump in with my own question, but what would you guys think of 2 x Flexi mini leds over a 54L (60cm x 30cm x 30cm) tank? Would it be an overkill? Currently I have a Dennerle 24W Scapers light, but have been thinking of upgrading. I am using pressurized CO2 via sodastream cylinder and add daily 2ml of EasyCarbo and 1ml of Tropica Specialized fertilizer and 1ml of Aqua Rebel Micro Basic on alternate days.
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla





Staticrzr said:


> i also have the same question as EvitaL.
> Can 2 of these flexi mini led work on a 60 x 30 x 36 tank ?
> Is there any better sollution for the price ?


I won't advice 2 x Flexi mini leds over a 54L Because you still have less Lumen than the Scapers Light
(2x flex mini=1350 Lumen and the Scapers = 1440 Lumen)
If you want more power perhaps u could use a Chihiros RGB or Twinstar RGB


----------

